# Biken auf den Färöer Inseln



## pollux8 (16. April 2009)

Ich interssiere mich für einen Bike Urlaub auf den Färöer Inseln.Eine geheimnissvolle 18Insel Gruppe zwischen Schottland und Island.
Frage :Wer kann mir Informationen darüber geben,ob man dort überhaupt mountainbike fahren darf.
2:Gibt es einen Leihservice.
3:Wieviel Tage muß man einplanen um die Inelgruppen zu entdecken.





Oder möchte sich mit mir noch jemand anschließen,die Inseln zu entdecken


----------



## kalle100 (17. April 2009)

servus,

ich war 2002 auf den Färöer Inseln und biken darf und kann man da auf jeden Fall.
Wir sind damals allerdings nur auf Strassen gefahren, ob es dort Trails gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen.
ziemlich grün da und viele viele Schafe.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (17. April 2009)

kalle100 schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ich war 2002 auf den Färöer Inseln..


War es denn eine Inselgruppe voller Entdeckungen und Abenteuer??
So wie ich herrausgefunden habe gibt es organisierte Biketouren.

http://www.atv.fo/
Nur steht noch in den Sternen ob es auch Local biker gibt.


----------



## El Butre (18. April 2009)

Hallo pollux
War 2004 für drei Tage auf den Färöer(Zwischenstopp auf der Fahrt nach Island)und mußte feststellen ,das die Inseln alles andere als ein ideales Reiseland für Radfahrer sind.Der Wind war wirklich brutal,wir haben für 20 km. ca 2 Stunden gebraucht,dazu kam noch dichter Nebel und ständiger Nieselregen.Biker haben wir nicht getroffen ,aber rund um Torshavn gibt es einige Wanderwege die sicher auch mit dem Bike befahrbar sind.Empfelenswert ist die Insel Sandoy sie ist relativ flach und wenig Autoverkehr.


----------



## pollux8 (23. April 2009)

Ist Färöer ein Mountainbike Ziel??????
Weder die local Bikeshops --noch die Tourismus office konnten mir bestätigen,das man auf Wander wege- Singletrails finden kann.Demnach wird es auch keine Scene geben.Also nur für was für Bike Abenteurer,die gerne Action in Sturm Regen und andere Naturgewalten lieben.???
Nach den Bildern ist es ein Paradies.
Oder war von Euch schon jemand mit dem MTB Rad auf Singletrail suche?????


----------



## pollux8 (1. Mai 2009)

Die Insel sieht einfach nach Abenteuer aus.
Nur nach meinen Nachfragen per Mails,sind Querfeldeinfahrer(Mountainbiker) nicht gerne gesehen.Aber das komische ist.Der Verein ATV.fo macht geführte 4Wheel Drive Touren auf den Färöeren.Die jagen doch auch durchs Gelände. http://www.atv.fo/index.php?id=6
Hat denn noch niemand von Euch die Insel mit dem Mountainbike erkundet,nicht (Trekkingrad)


----------



## pollux8 (12. Mai 2009)

Nach all den Fotos sieht es Abenteuerlich interessant aus.Nach meinen Nachforschen will keiner auf den Färöeren öffentlich sagen das man offiziell ins Gelände darf.Er wird geschützt wie der Englische Rasen.
Einen Radsportverein haben die Insulaner doch noch
http://www.tsf.fo/
Und mountainbike Veranstaltungen gibt es auch http://www.tsf.fo/News/CompetitionCalendar2009/Page.htm

Es gibt auch keine Forstpolizei.Die einzigen ,die einen abweisen können sind die Farmer.Eigentlich wie bei uns,wenn man aufs private Gelände fährt.
Hier noch paar gute Webcams von den Färöeren.
http://www.portal.fo/cam/webcam.php?kamera=94




Also Ist jemand angeregt mit ins Abenteuer zu fahren?


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich war zwar noch nicht auf Färöer. Mir haben allerdings schon die Inneren Hebriden gereicht. Und das war noch ein deutliches Stück weiter südlich. Pfade gabs da kaum welche. Hier und da waren welche in der Karte eingezeichnet. Die führten aber oft ins nichts, oder waren Sackgassen! Keine Schilder! Ausserhalb der geteerten Verkehrswege viel Moor und Matsch bis weit über die Knöchel. Biken wie man sich das normal vorstellt, war da nicht machbar.

Es war nie richtig warm, aber auch nie kalt. Wetter extrem wechselhaft. Ständig starker Wind. Auf einer 10% Asphalt-Abfahrt mussten wir tatsächlich stramplen, sonst hätte uns der Wind wieder den Berg hochgeblasen! 

Ich würde sagen wenn Du ein Extremist bist, nimm Dein Bike mit. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach nur was für absolute Individualisten. Es gibt da ja gewiss keine Pfad-Kultur wie in den Alpen, mit Markierungen, div. Schildchen und Entfernungsangaben. 

Die Landschaft entschädigt natürlich für einiges. Und Du könntest ja dann der erste sein, der hier darüber berichtet!


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. Mai 2009)

Servus!
Ich kann eigentlich nur aus meiner Erfahrung von Neuseeland sprechen, aber es gibt sicher Ähnlichkeiten bzw. wesentliche Unterschiede zu den Alpen, die den selben Ursprung haben:

1. Die Alpen haben so viele Wege, weil es dort entweder Forstwirtschaft oder Almwirtschaft gibt. In Neuseeland gibts so viel Fläche, dass sie die Berge nicht bewirtschaften müssen. Also gibt es meist keine anständigen Wege die Berge hoch. Wird auf den Färöer ähnlich sein.

2. Die Alpen sind das Naherholungsgebiet einiger Millionen Europäer. Im Norden die Deutschen, im Süden die Italiener, im Westen die Franzosen und Spanier und im Osten der ehemalige Ostblock. Neuseeland als auch Färöer hat nicht mehrere Millionen Menschen, die Wege in die Landschaft trampeln. Pfade bilden sich nur langsam und auf unpopulären "Pfaden" kann man den Weg überhaupt nicht erkennen.

3. Pässe waren in den Alpen oftmals Schmugglerpfade. Heute würden dort keine Wege mehr entstehen, weil der Schmuggel innerhalb der EU keinen Sinn mehr macht. Eine kleine Insel braucht so was nicht.

4. Viele Wegen in Südtirol und Italien stammen aus dem 1. Weltkrieg. Militärpfade. Auf diesen Inseln werdens das sicher nie gebraucht haben.

5. Viel Grün heißt viel Regen. Wobei man in derartigen Ländern den Regen selber gar nicht einmal mehr als Schlechtwetter sieht. Wirklich schlecht ist halt nur dann, wenn Regen mit Wind und Kälte zusammen kommt. Wird dort wohl der Fall sein.

Ich bin in Neuseeland zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass es im Vergleich zu den Alpen relativ schlecht zum Mountainbiken geht. Man kann dort aber super wandern. Man könnte somit gut trailen, wenn man sein Radl gerne trägt. Es wird auf den Färöer Inseln ähnlich sein.


----------



## pollux8 (7. Juli 2009)

Nach 3 Monaten intensiven Suchen nach einer Bikestrecke auf den Färören komme ich nur schleppent voran.
es gibt dort Motorcrosser und 4 Wheel drive fahrer.alo muß es dort auch MTB Trails geben.
Andrealin Kicks gibt es in organisierten Felsen Rappelin(abseilen)oder in einer Gondel 300 m über den Atlantik herrüberziehen lassen.Oder Fußwegbrücken wie diese.


Also konkret hat mir nur die Youthhostel und der Radsportvein zugesagt das es dort derbe Trails gibt.


----------



## pollux8 (17. April 2010)

Nach einen Jahr Pause,vom eröffnen dieses Threads,versuche ich es nochmal unserer MTB Leser für die Färören Inseln zu begeistern.
Da auf den Färören Mountainbiking noch ein unbeschriebendes Blatt ist,gibt es im July drei gute Veranstaltungen,das Land mit der Fieze zu erkunden.

Am 10 July ist ein 40km MTB Rennen (Fjallasúkkling - 4. etapa í H&G CUP 2010 40 km )

Vom 21-25 July ist das (Statoil Kring Føroyar-330km )Rennen .Das führt fast uber alle Inseln der Region.

Am 31.july ist dann noch mal ein MTB Rennen( Fjallasúkkling - 5. etapa í H&G CUP 2010 25 km )

Nebenbei kann man außerTrekking noch Bootstouren, Felsen klettern.tauchen und Heli fliegen.
Auf you tube sind mehrere Videos zu sehen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhkWvDC_rA4&feature=related"]YouTube- Trip to Mykines with the Faroese Ornithological Society[/nomedia]

Also ,wer Lust hat mal den Norden zu entdecken,dann bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (23. April 2010)

So ,ich hab gerade Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht.
Der Flug zu den Färören Inseln ist gebucht.(29.7-2.8)
550 Euro mit Bike Aufnahme.Am 31.7 ist ein MTB Contest dort angesagt.





Wer Interesse hat in Last Minute mit zu fliegen on Fantisie Island bitte melden.


----------



## pollux8 (4. Mai 2010)

Die Nachfrage zu den Färören ist ja nicht gewaltig,99% spielt sich hier im Forum zwischen den Alpen ab.
Ich denk,der Kick ist ja,der einmal dahin zu fahren,wo MTB noch Neuland ist.Ich bin auch gerne da,wo Action ist,aber die Inselgruppen,sind in 4 Tagen schneller zu erkunden,im Gegensatz zu Island.

War den zwischenzeitig schon jemand dort,und kann mir ein Info über Trails geben


----------



## pollux8 (12. Mai 2010)

Gerade habe ich von den Radsportverein http://www.tsf.fo/
ein mail bekommen,das dort zwei aktive mtber  der Radsportscene 
Faroe Island aktiv sich mit mir treffen können um ein paar Runden in den Farörischen Mountains zu erleben.
Nebenbei versuche ich durch das deutsche Färören Forum Information 
über mögliche Trails zu bekommen.
Hier der link:http://forum.faroe-islands.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1162&start=0
Wie man sieht ist das Interesse gewachsen.


----------



## pollux8 (25. Mai 2010)

Hier habe ich noch zwei interessante Radlerbilder vom TSF Färören gefunden.





Früh übt sich bei diesem Kidsrennen.Das werden noch richtige Bikekerle





Das Panorama gleicht dem Hochgebirge in unserer Alpenlandschaft.


----------



## JensD1979 (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

ich war letztes Jahr 5 Tage auf Färöer...die Inseln sind landschaftlich der Hammer...zum MTB fahren sind sie meiner Meinung nach aber kaum geeignet...

Wir waren allerdings auch recht spät, Anfang September...das Wetter ist extrem wechselhaft, das Wetter ging von herrlich bis äußerst übel...man hat natürlich mit sehr viel Wind zu kämpfen, und wirklich warm ist es auch nicht...

Wir waren dort wandern, wie aber einige vor mir schon vermutet haben, gibt es dort kaum Wanderwege...das Wandern sieht eher so aus, dass man sich mit Kompass von A nach B durch die Pampa kämpft...

Bei gutem Wetter kann man sicherlich auch schön auf den normalen Strassen fahren...allerdings gibt es dort einige "lustige" einspurige unbeleuchtete Tunnels mit Parkbuchten in bestimmten Abständen, in denen man warten muss bis ein entgegenkommendes Fahrzeug vorbei ist...

Auch sonst ist sehr wenig auf Tourismus ausgerichtet, d. h. du könntest eventuell auch Probleme bekommen, wenn du nur mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln unterwegs bist...

Was du auch beachten solltest, ist die Tatsache, dass auf Färöer quasi keine Sicherungsmaßnahmen an Klippen etc. vorhanden sind...d. h. du musst gerade auch in Verbindung mit starkem Wind, sehr, sehr vorsichtig sein...

Ich wollte dir gerade noch ein Forum empfehlen, habe aber dann gemerkt, dass du dort schon bist...

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß, und bin gespannt auf einen Bericht von dir, wie es denn war...


----------



## pollux8 (7. Juni 2010)

Erstmal danke,das sich nach langer Zeit mal wieder jemand auf mein Thread gemeldet hat.
Ich versuche ja schon seit 2 Jahren Bike Informationen über die Färören zu bekommen.Nun habe ich nur Netto 3 Tage,das Land zu erkunden.
Nun konnte mir noch keiner in meinen Plänen helfen.
Bis jetzt ist der Ablauf
1 .Tag (Nord Inseln-Eidi-Gjogv-Funning)
2.Tag Mtb Rennen in  Torshav`n 
3.Tag Vagar-Gasaladur.
Frage:Oder muß ich die Nordinseln sausen lassen und nach Saskun(Esturoy)
fahren??
Oder kennt ihr noch ein paar andere Geheimecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensD1979 (7. Juni 2010)

Also wenn du nur sowenig Zeit hast, würde ich dir empfehlen in Torshavn ein Auto zu mieten, damit bist du auf jeden Fall schneller und flexibler als mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln...Rad ins Auto, und los gehts...eventuell könnte es zum biken auch geschickter sein in der Nähe von Thorshavn zu bleiben, da der Bereich am dichtesten besiedelt ist, und man hier vermutlich am ehesten noch Trails findet...

Die Südinsel ist ein Stückchen weg, man fährt von Thorshavn ca. 90 Min. mit dem Boot, eine Überfahrt ist aber nicht jeden Tag, und nicht immer zur gleichen Zeit möglich...

Als letzten Tip noch folgendes: 

Was uns vorher nicht so klar war: es gibt meistens nur eine Möglichkeit von einer Insel auf die Nachbarinsel zu kommen...d. h. um auf die Inseln ganz im Norden zu kommen, muss man kreuz und quer über die anderen Inseln fahren, die Übergänge sind auch unterschiedlich, Brücken, Tunnel etc... das ganze dauert ca. 2h - 2,5h bis man mit dem Auto...von Thorshavn ganz im Norden ist...

Gruß Jens


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (7. Juni 2010)

3 Tage is aber ein ziemlich enges Zeitfenster. 
Hoffentlich hast Du annehmbares Wetter mit guter Sicht!

Ist das denn wirklich ein korrektes MTB Rennen oder gehts da hauptsächlich über die Strasse?

Allerdings hab ich eben hier ---> http://www.ijon.de/foroyar/praktisch.html#wandern was von einem noch recht annehmbaren Pfad zwischen Torshavn nach Kirkjubøur gelesen...die sind da sonst wohl ne absolute Seltenheit. Wie schon letztes Jahr vermutet...

Also ich würde da hauptsächlich Strasse fahren und sonst eher wandern gehen.
Aber interessant ist Dein Vorhaben schon. Wünsche Dir viel Spass da oben.


----------



## pollux8 (7. Juni 2010)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> 3 Tage is aber ein ziemlich enges Zeitfenster.
> 
> 
> Ist das denn wirklich ein korrektes MTB Rennen oder gehts da hauptsächlich über die Strasse?



Ja ,3Tage sind eng,aber für 580 Euro Flugkosten darf ich noch 2 Tage in England verbleiben und dann sind die Nebenkosten schon hoch genug.,
Der Radsportverein TSF(
http://www.tsf.fo/ organisiert neben Strassenrennen auch mtb Races.
http://www.tsf.fo/News/CompetitionCalendar2010/Calendar2010.htm
Die violett markierten gehören zu mtb.

Das sind aber nur Singeltrails rund um Torshav`n und das bei einen Rundkurs um die 6 km.
Bis jetzt haben sich 2 Locals angeboten mit mir zu trainieren.
Hauptsache,die  verstehen Englisch und zeigen mir dann die Trails,die ich sehen will.
Das sind bis jetzt die einzigen Joker die ich für meinen Färören Concept habe.
@Jens.Laut den Busfahrplänen fahren die Busse alle 2 STD von West-Ost

http://www.ssl.fo/
Da bin ich finanzell und zweck Leute kennenlernen,vielleicht besser bedient,als ein Auto zu mieten.
Aber du hast die Realität mit knapp 3 Std Fahrzeit erfahren.Da kann ich nichts zu sagen.Ich sehe laut Fahrplan eine Zeit von 1:45


----------



## Sudija (8. Juni 2010)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> ... Mir haben allerdings schon die Inneren Hebriden gereicht. ...



Das tut mir leid. War sicherlich schmezhaft.

Nix für ungut.


----------



## pollux8 (11. Juli 2010)

Wer will der Hitze in Deutschland entfiehen?Auf den Färören sind es lekkere 12 Grad. Es bleiben noch 17 Tage ,dann gehts ins Abenteuerland Färören.
Es ist zwar keiner aus dieser Region mitgeflogen,aber die 4 Tage,die mir bleiben sind jede minute augefüllt.
Der erste Tag nach der Ankunft ist das große Olavfest angesagt.
Dann ein Helirundflug-MTB Rennen-und Touren mit den Locals.





Das ist zwar ein Foto von der Südspitze Islands,aber ich fand das Foto so geil,weil es den Faroe Island angleicht.


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. Juli 2010)

Glaube das man da als Freerider einige interessanten Gaps mit geiler Kulisse bauen könnte xD

Bin mal gespannt auf dein Fazit...


----------



## pollux8 (12. Juli 2010)

Der Radsportverein http://www.tsf.fo/ hat auf den Färören am 10.7 ein MTB Rennen veranstaltet.So wie es auf den Bildern so aussieht gibt es dort auch derbe Trails.





Mit einen 24 ziger Schnitt.hat Gunnar Dahl-Olsen
die 24km Runde gemeistert,die 3 mal umfahren wurde.





Bin gespannt was mich in 16Tagen dort erwartet


----------



## pollux8 (3. August 2010)

Bin gestern von meinen Färören Trip wiedergekommen
Ich sage nur :Es ist das Hawaii des Nordens.mit atemberaubende Lichtefekte,die sich im Atlantik wiederspiegeln.Die Mission (Mountainbike fahren auf den Färören scheint gelungen zu sein)Zumindes muß man das Bike im Gelände 30% der Tour schieben.Das ist so wie beim Surfen.
Warten auf einer Welle.Wenn man ein Trail downhill mäßig gefunden hat,dann kommt der Adrealin Kick hoch 10
Konkret bin ich den Fußtrail Von Torshav`n nach Erst schieben und dann geht die Post ab.





Von Torshav`n geht dann noch ein guter Trail zur Spitze des Sorfellis rüber und der hat dann diesen Untergrund.



Eigentlich kann man überall Biken wo Geröll ist.
Preislich hält sich der Tagesbugdet in Grenzen.(50Euro pro Tag)
Beim Transport des Bikes hatte ich keine Verpackung gebraucht.
Lenker umdrehen-Luft raus-und Pedalen ab.




Biken mit dem TSF Team Torshav`n bei Nordraladur


----------

